# The Adopt a Goon Program



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

There are a lot of homeless new users to the site trying to find their niche to post in. Since they don't seem to have lurked before joining maybe some kiwis are willing to step up to the plate to act as stewards.

If you'd like to be adopted into a loving home, just let us know here and those looking for forum pets can have their pick of the litter.


----------



## D.Va (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll take one in as long as they can do my chores (giving all my profile comments an 'mm, yeah').


----------



## Tempest (Jan 16, 2017)

adopt me, I'm perfect


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tempest said:


> adopt me, I'm perfect


Do you dox?


----------



## Tempest (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Do you dox?


ye


----------



## NQ 952 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll only adopt ones that like nipple piercings.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tempest said:


> ye


Ok, I'll take you as a pet then.

Now to find a goon.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd like a funny goon into doxing, shit posting and causing general havoc. Must be house-broken.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 16, 2017)

We should be designated as Kiwi Kulture Kultivators


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm willing to take in a passable tranny so long as she periodically sends dick pics.


----------



## VJ 120 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a goon that doesn't mind following me around and rating all of my posts "feels" and "optimistic" because those are my two favorite stickers.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jan 16, 2017)

I want somebody to feed me Velveeta while I write Darkwing Duck fanfiction


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 16, 2017)

There are 2 rules in my house that must never be broken. 

1. No making friends with the infidels.

2. You must rate every single one of my posts Islamic Content from this point on.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 16, 2017)

You better not think I chose you 'cause you were special, but rather the opposite.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> We should be designated as Kiwi Kulture Kultivators


thread title amended


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll adopt a Goon who'll give me positive ratings. They need to know how to wipe their own ass though


----------



## Power Word Birb (Jan 16, 2017)

Does this mean goons who don't get adopted will be put down?


----------



## muina (Jan 16, 2017)

K I will help you


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Power Word Birb said:


> Does this mean goons who don't get adopted will be put down?


Let's not think about what happens to goons who don't find homes...


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm just trying to pad my welfare check tbh.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Let's not think about what happens to goons who don't find homes...


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've decided to adopt @Shrangus. It should be noted that declining of my offer is not an option.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 16, 2017)

I call @TrapOrDie.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I've decided to adopt @Shrangus. It should be noted that declining of my offer is not an option.


I'm sure he make a lovely pet. Just keep him away from @DNJACK so he doesn't get doxed and his nudes sent to his work.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 16, 2017)

wtb goonfriend 100 mil gp


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 16, 2017)

Adopt a Coon you say? WELL ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME!






oh wait......adopt a _Goon_. Nvm then.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

can I make them wear bondage and force them to live in a cage under my bed? or is that against goon rights?


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I'm sure he make a lovely pet. Just keep him away from @DNJACK so he doesn't get doxed and his nudes sent to his work.


lol Good luck and God speed to anyone who crosses and/or sends n00ds to @DNJACK


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> can I make them wear bondage and force them to live in a cage under my bed? or is that against goon rights?


Totally acceptable. Goons have no rights.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> can I make them wear bondage and force them to live in a cage under my bed? or is that against goon rights?


They just came from SA so they think that is the norm.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> lol Good luck and God speed to anyone who crosses and/or sends n00ds to @DNJACK


lol no. I meant don't let @DNJACK dox your pet and send nudes to his work.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 16, 2017)

Can adopted goons get little banners saying "Property of INSERT ADOPTEE HERE"?


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Can adopted goons get little banners saying "Property of INSERT ADOPTEE HERE"?


have them change their custom title so when they're being speds other users know to be patient.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 16, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Can adopted goons get little banners saying "Property of INSERT ADOPTEE HERE"?


I would pay 10 bux for that!


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 16, 2017)

i'm into casual choking


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

I like the banners idea but instead of a banner make it a tramp stamp


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 16, 2017)

I refuse to adopt anyone who can't deadlift 1.25x their body weight


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I like the banners idea but instead of a banner make it a tramp stamp


I'm for custom user banners so we can form gangs like they do on SA.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 16, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I refuse to adopt anyone who can't deadlift 1.25x their body weight


You're one of the ones being adopted, though.


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can I claim them as a dependent on my tax return?


----------



## TrapOrDie (Jan 16, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> I call @TrapOrDie.



Hi, help me not be terrible.


----------



## Michel (Jan 16, 2017)

Kawaii imouto LF Onii-chan to pat my head.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jan 16, 2017)

Must do anal and are good at snarky comments on girlcow threads.

Fuck, my autocorrect changes girlcow to girlcock.


----------



## Power Word Birb (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow this is like forcing people to go to an animal shelter exclusively full of neurotic pit bull mixes and feral cats.

I'm a feral goon and I belong in the arms of the angels, adopt me if you want a terrible pet.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Power Word Birb said:


> Wow this is like forcing people to go to an animal shelter exclusively full of neurotic pit bull mixes and feral cats.
> 
> I'm a feral goon and I belong in the arms of the angels, adopt me if you want a terrible pet.


sounds like we have a lot in common. I'll take you.


----------



## Shrangus (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I've decided to adopt @Shrangus. It should be noted that declining of my offer is not an option.


Hellz yeah


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> sounds like we have a lot in common. I'll take you.


Your taking care of it. I'm not.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> lol no. I meant don't let @DNJACK dox your pet and send nudes to his work.


If he's willing to let himself be catfished by my husband then there is no saving him.



grimbaud said:


> i'm into casual choking


I'll take you too. Get in the crate.


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Get in the crate.



you don't even have to blindfold me i won't remember where we're going


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

Are there any goons left for me?

I have all this MLP scat fanfiction and no one to share it with


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 16, 2017)

My name is amanda i grew up in Miami.. i'm kinda a small girl with really big attributes lol where are you from?


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Shrangus said:


> Hellz yeah





grimbaud said:


> you don't even have to blindfold me i won't remember where we're going


Outstanding!


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Jan 16, 2017)

I should mention there's like, 90% chance I'll end up old yellerin the pet





Now I wish I could adopt @OwO What's This?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 16, 2017)

Gee, Cricket. How come your Mom lets you have two goons?


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Gee, Cricket. How come your Mom lets you have two goons?


There are plenty of goons for all


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

Tranhuviya said:


> Gee, Cricket. How come your Mom lets you have two goons?


because she'd dox her if she didn't


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 16, 2017)

Dibs on @Sid Vicious
I will drag him to the rock bottom of posting with me


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll adopt one.

No furgoons because you are filthy race traitors!!


----------



## WireSponge (Jan 16, 2017)

@niggerstomper69 You're mine now u lil cunt


If you have any questions about forum culture or following the light of Allah feel free to ask.


----------



## a crotchety old wizard (Jan 16, 2017)

Greetings Kiwis, I was banned last year for mod sass, and then joined up to catch up on the SA drama. It's even sadder and yet more hilarious than I could have possibly imagined


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

a crotchety old wizard said:


> Greetings Kiwis, I was banned last year for mod sass, and then joined up to catch up on the SA drama. It's even sadder and yet more hilarious than I could have possibly imagined


where did the SA mods touch you?


----------



## meatslab (Jan 16, 2017)

I want one. You can sleep at the end of the bed if you're good and help me carry the groceries.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 16, 2017)

Is this like adopting a child from another country?

If so, give me a darkie.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ol'_Slag said:


> Is this like adopting a child from another country?
> 
> If so, give me a darkie.


No race mixing.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

Ol'_Slag said:


> Is this like adopting a child from another country?
> 
> If so, give me a darkie.


Their goons they are all darkies.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> where did the SA mods touch you?


on the crotch, obviously.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Their goons they are all darkies.


they are strong independent black transwomen


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> on the crotch, obviously.


I know, I just wanted more imagery.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> I know, I just wanted more imagery.


with his knobbly wizards staff.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> No race mixing.



I need help on my far.... I mean I am here to give them a good home.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> No race mixing.



Like that matters, 99.9% of them are white!


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

a crotchety old wizard said:


> Greetings Kiwis, I was banned last year for mod sass, and then joined up to catch up on the SA drama. It's even sadder and yet more hilarious than I could have possibly imagined



your ass is mine, queerboy


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> Like that matters, 99.9% of them are white!


we should have doxed their minorities in the raid to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 16, 2017)

I want a goon, I promise I'll look after it as long as it helps me catalogue all my images, videos and links in alphabetical fetish order. Oh, it also needs to check all new stuff before hand to make sure it's good nuff.


----------



## a crotchety old wizard (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> where did the SA mods touch you?


I'm an OLD wizard



The Fool said:


> your ass is mine, queerboy


What is thy bidding


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

a crotchety old wizard said:


> What is thy bidding




get in the cage, fucktoy


----------



## grimbaud (Jan 16, 2017)

we are being treated very Well by cricket And this is in No way an encrypted cry for help thankGS


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 16, 2017)

grimbaud said:


> we are being treated very Well by cricket And this is in No way an encrypted cry for help thankGS


someone please check this guy's blinking for morse code thanks


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

grimbaud said:


> we are being treated very Well by cricket And this is in No way an encrypted cry for help thankGS


Hush now, doll. Back in the cage.


----------



## DuckSucker (Jan 16, 2017)

grimbaud said:


> we are being treated very Well by cricket And this is in No way an encrypted cry for help thankGS


"WANGS" He wants you to send him dickpics. You heard him boys, get to it.


----------



## TrapOrDie (Jan 16, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> on the crotch, obviously.



Nah you have to have a credit card to post on SA so that weeds out children.


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 16, 2017)

You are letting them post on forums? babe we talked about that.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2017)

The last two times I put my arm around a newbie and protected them they became much better doxers than me and now they won't stop talking about how I'm their raped bondage cuck on a leash, so no thanks.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

DNJACK said:


> You are letting them post on forums? babe we talked about that.


Babe, they have to learn.


Dynastia said:


> The last two times I put my arm around a newbie and protected them they became much better doxers than me and now they won't stop talking about how I'm their raped bondage cuck on a leash, so no thanks.


How do you keep getting your hands free from the cuff to type?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Babe, they have to learn.
> 
> How do you keep getting your hands free from the cuff to type?



One of the spikes on my cuck cage is pointy enough to hit the letters I want without mashing all the ones around it if I'm really careful.


----------



## DNJACK (Jan 16, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> How do you keep getting your hands free from the cuff to type?



I guess they really are newbs


----------



## Richard McBeef (Jan 16, 2017)

I've been posting on the dead gay forum for half my life and as a result have no idea what humor even looks like anymore. Will anyone teach me to love again?


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll adopt one if I never have to talk to them or see them or know that they exist.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 16, 2017)

meatslab said:


> I want one. You can sleep at the end of the bed if you're good and help me carry the groceries.


Gross.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 16, 2017)

Richard McBeef said:


> I've been posting on the dead gay forum for half my life and as a result have no idea what humor even looks like anymore. Will anyone teach me to love again?


With an avatar like that, you're well on your way to getting your very own Boyfriend-Free Girl.
I suggest sending @entropyseekswork your nudes, or cover yourself in food and send the pictures to @Bitch I Might Be.
If you're into furries, hit up @ShavedSheep(Total power bottom) or @OwO What's This?(She's got a freckle fetish)


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> I'm looking for a goon that doesn't mind following me around and rating all of my posts "feels" and "optimistic" because those are my two favorite stickers.





Richard McBeef said:


> I've been posting on the dead gay forum for half my life and as a result have no idea what humor even looks like anymore. Will anyone teach me to love again?


This looks like a perfect match to me


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

I claim @Richard McBeef , back off you vultures


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I commented on one of their profiles earlier today. Whichever one that is should quote me in this thread so I remember them, because that's the one I'm going to claim.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 16, 2017)

if you want humor, @Bitch I Might Be is the worst place you could go. her vacuum of a maw would just consume it all


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think I commented on one of their profiles earlier today. Whichever one that is should quote me in this thread so I remember them, because that's the one I'm going to claim.


I don't think that counts, I've been commenting on most of the incoming goons as they arrive.
They've got to get their gold stars somehow, right?
And once we have them all rounded up, its into the gas chambersfun time party room with the lot of them!


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> I don't think that counts, I've been commenting on most of the incoming goons as they arrive.
> They've got to get their gold stars somehow, right?
> And once we have them all rounded up, its into the gas chambersfun time party room with the lot of them!



Yeah but you didn't claim them just by commenting. I commented and then now decided I wanted one of the few I commented on earlier. I think. I'm not sure right now.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Yeah but you didn't claim them just by commenting. I commented and then now decided I wanted one of the few I commented on earlier. I think. I'm not sure right now.


I -am- keeping @Anime is Blood for myself though, I enjoy the content that he's brought with his remarks so far.
Who knows, once I actually get around to updating my giveaway thread, I might give him TWO games if he wants!


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Yeah but you didn't claim them just by commenting. I commented and then now decided I wanted one of the few I commented on earlier. I think. I'm not sure right now.


You mean this one? @mom les so what


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> You mean this one? @mom les so what



Yeah, he's got a spurdo meme avatar so he's mine now.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jan 16, 2017)

I started out in the tumblr forum so I doubt they want my dumbass as their guardian.

-I can't be held responsible for my own lack of responsibility, mang.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

I claim @Feline Darkmage, @entropyseekswork can I keep him bae?


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I claim @Feline Darkmage, @entropyseekswork can I keep him bae?


lol ok, but he stays outside.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I claim @Feline Darkmage, @entropyseekswork can I keep him bae?





entropyseekswork said:


> lol ok, but he stays outside.



Do I look like a Ten Bucks Cuck to you niggos?


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Do I look like a Ten Bucks Cuck to you niggos?


well, you are a cuck who can be bought for ten dollars, so...


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Do I look like a Ten Bucks Cuck to you niggos?


lol yes


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm giving you all  ratings because that's what you drive me to do.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm giving you all  ratings because that's what you drive me to do.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 16, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'm giving you all  ratings because that's what you drive me to do.


Join us for Sat movie night, it's the day of the week we do just that for the same reason.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 16, 2017)

I only want one if it can act as emergency food supply. No fatties tho.


----------



## Richard McBeef (Jan 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I claim @Richard McBeef , back off you vultures


I'll make you proud... _dad. _


----------



## AA 102 (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll adopt a goon who shares my interest in alcoholism.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

Richard McBeef said:


> I'll make you proud... _dad. _



Go my son, go out and shitpost to extreme


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Jan 17, 2017)

Some halp me, tell me how autistic or not that my posts are and how I can improve.


----------



## John Furrman (Jan 17, 2017)

Daughter of Pomona said:


> Some halp me, tell me how autistic or not that my posts are and how I can improve.



I got you bae.

Also I'm adopting @Super Collie retroactively, because once a goon always a goon. even those that fell for the furry honeypot.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 17, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'll adopt a goon who shares my interest in alcoholism.


Finally, a master of my own.


----------



## Power Word Birb (Jan 17, 2017)

@entropyseekswork so if this involves weird sex stuff just fyi: I will be way more into it than you and I will never break eye contact.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Power Word Birb said:


> @entropyseekswork so if this involves weird sex stuff just fyi: I will be way more into it than you and I will never break eye contact.


lol that's why I picked you, time for your collar...


----------



## i_love_kiwifarms (Jan 17, 2017)

someone adopt me but there will be no pet bullshit i'm in charge bitch


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll adopt one as long as they rate me drink to fuel my raging alcoholism  Oh and they'll need to fit in the cage!


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 17, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> I got you bae.
> 
> Also I'm adopting @Super Collie retroactively, because once a goon always a goon. even those that fell for the furry honeypot.



I'm not into that kinky family incest shit but if you are I think I can get used to it.


----------



## VJ 120 (Jan 17, 2017)

How the fuck did I get shafted out of a pet goon? This is a goddamn outrage. I demand to take care of the precious little babbies as if they were my own sweet children.

And anyone who makes a joke about children getting lost in the folds is getting sat on. (@Aquinas)


----------



## Larry Thorne (Jan 17, 2017)

Vittu Perkele! En ole lemmikkisi!


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 17, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> How the fuck did I get shafted out of a pet goon? This is a goddamn outrage. I demand to take care of the precious little babbies as if they were my own sweet children.
> 
> And anyone who makes a joke about children getting lost in the folds is getting sat on. (@Aquinas)


You've woke the wrong dog, My chuckly lil meat lump


----------



## Went Hog Wild (Jan 17, 2017)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I'll adopt a goon who shares my interest in alcoholism.



We can kill our livers together friend.


----------



## AA 102 (Jan 17, 2017)

Went Hog Wild said:


> We can kill our livers together friend.


Deal.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 17, 2017)

reee


----------



## Walking The Line (Jan 17, 2017)

Someone can adopt me if they wish.  As an ex SAer im pretty submissive as it feels like Lowtax and his admins/mods have been fucking me up the ass for years.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 17, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> I refuse to adopt anyone who can't deadlift 1.25x their body weight


I grew up with my dad requiring this of my younger brother and I. Had to prove it once a month or no videogames/TV in room. It was a very good way to keep us in shape as kids


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll only take housebroken goons. No Shmorky shit up in here thanks


----------



## Unpure (Jan 17, 2017)

Je veut être adopté par un kiwifermien merci en avance


----------



## Elite Fart Analyst (Jan 17, 2017)

You guys aren't even my real dads


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 17, 2017)

How long till Angelina Jollee adopts a black one?

I mean I hope she does. Bassomatic is firm on his no niggos rule.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jan 17, 2017)

@Heimdallr has made me realize my true calling in life
I want an entire harem of SA goons
YEEEEEEEEEAHHHHHH


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

Also just so you all know there are very specific requirements to owning a goon. Please read this guide for a happy and healthy goon.



> *A Goon Care Guide for Beginners*
> Goons are adorable, high-energy pets that do best in small groups. Discover our tips and advice for caring for goons as pets.
> 
> Goons (_Autismo Reddotis_) are small members of the weasel family that have been domesticated for more than two thousand years. These energetic little bundles of curiosity are a big responsibility, often requiring as much, if not more, care than a cat or dog.
> ...


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Also just so you all know there are very specific requirements to owning a goon. Please read this guide for a happy and healthy goon.


Nigga, did you just edit a Ferret Care Guide into a goon care guide?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Nigga, did you just edit a Ferret Care Guide into a goon care guide?



This is my original guide do not steal it I wall call the police. also blocked.


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> This is my original guide do not steal it I wall call the police. also blocked.


Fite me 1v1 IRL. I'll rek ur mum.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

i_love_kiwifarms said:


> someone adopt me but there will be no pet bullshit i'm in charge bitch


With an attitude like that you'll wind up in the gas chamber.



Start a war betamex said:


> Je veut être adopté par un kiwifermien merci en avance


Parlez-vous bien le français?


----------



## a crotchety old wizard (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> With an attitude like that you'll wind up in the gas chamber.


Anyone who is still a goon in 2017 basically lives for this, though


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

a crotchety old wizard said:


> Anyone who is still a goon in 2017 basically lives for this, though


It might be best to put it out of it's misery then.


----------



## Unpure (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> Parlez-vous bien le français?



Oui bien sûre


----------



## drain (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello, I would like to adopt a lost and confused goon, we will be friends and we can make bad &/or unfunny posts together


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

Start a war betamex said:


> Oui bien sûre





DrainRedRain said:


> Hello, I would like to adopt a lost and confused goon, we will be friends and we can make bad &/or unfunny posts together


I think this one is perfect for you


----------



## drain (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I think this one is perfect for you



he is super unfunny?


----------



## Anime is Blood (Jan 17, 2017)

seriously though where is the weird sex shit


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 17, 2017)

Anime is Blood said:


> seriously though where is the weird sex shit


Well, did you get your murrsuit back from the drycleaners yet?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 17, 2017)

Anime is Blood said:


> seriously though where is the weird sex shit


Here


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> he is super unfunny?


Just check the SA thread and see for yourself. You two will get along great. I considered taking him on, given that he speaks French, but with two goons already locked in my basement sobbing, idk where I would put this one.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

grimbaud said:


> i'm into casual choking


I'm into serious choking, but I'm sure we can find a middle ground.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

looking for a huge, fat goon (like six foot 300 pounds) that I can subdom. that means you fuck me but I'm still the dom. I'm a 5'5 femboi.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I'm into serious choking, but I'm sure we can find a middle ground.


@grimbaud is mine


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> @grimbaud is mine


Oh god. You got 3 now. I'm going to have to take care of three now you ass because @entropyseekswork  will now want 1 more. ihu!


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> @grimbaud is mine


I'll choke you for him.


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Oh god. You got 3 now. I'm going to have to take care of three now you ass because @entropyseekswork  will now want 1 more. ihu!


No, no, that one was always hers, it's still 2.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Oh god. You got 3 now. I'm going to have to take care of three now you ass because @entropyseekswork  will now want 1 more. ihu!


I called him right after he posted looking for a home 


Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I'll choke you for him.


Lol Do it, fag, bet I get off before you do


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I called him right after he posted looking for a home
> 
> Lol Do it, fag, bet I get off before you do


> He thinks I'll stop the choking once he gets off.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> > He thinks I'll stop the choking once he gets off.


I earned these goons by doxing a fuck ton of them. Go mass dox a forum and you can have your pick of the litter too.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I earned these goons by doxing a fuck ton of them. Go mass dox a forum and you can have your pick of the litter too.


Yeah, but I registered before you. If this was SA that would be displayed fucking everywhere and next to each and every single post and would be incontrovertible proof that I'm better than you.
Also, automated doxing requires people to actually deal with SA's fucking code.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 17, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Yeah, but I registered before you. If this was SA that would be displayed fucking everywhere and next to each and every single post and would be incontrovertible proof that I'm better than you.
> Also, automated doxing requires people to actually deal with SA's fucking code.


tl:dr 

I keep @grimbaud


----------



## Jack Me Hoff (Jan 17, 2017)

Someone adopt me! I'm already house-trained.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

Jack Me Hoff said:


> Someone adopt me! I'm already house-trained.


Ok, fine. Consolation prize for being the second best choker I guess.


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 17, 2017)

Jack Me Hoff said:


> Someone adopt me! I'm already house-trained.


I'm going to saddle you up with @Zvantastika, you'll have a _nice_ home there


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> I'm going to saddle you up with @Zvantastika, you'll have a _nice_ home there


Nope, too late, mine!
I will train someone to be the 6th best shitposter.


----------



## Jack Me Hoff (Jan 17, 2017)

Finally, my Friday nights and holidays won't be so lonely anymore


----------



## Aquinas (Jan 17, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Nope, too late, mine!
> I will train someone to be the 6th best shitposter.


Why dont you just take @Lowtax


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> Why dont you just take @Lowtax



Nobody wants that one


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 17, 2017)

If Derek Smart ever shows up, can I adopt him? Or does anyone else want him?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Nobody wants that one


I want FAU since I doxed 50 goons to get him but I'll take @Lowtax as a consultation prize since FAU is too pussy to post here.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jan 17, 2017)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Nope, too late, mine!
> I will train someone to be the 6th best shitposter.


Pffffffft, if you don't even aspire to train them to be the NUMBER ONE, you don't deserve them.



Jack Me Hoff said:


> Finally, my Friday nights and holidays won't be so lonely anymore


Come my dear, I'll show you the wonders of this place and beyond.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> Why dont you just take @Lowtax


Because he's already ignored my advice.


----------



## Splendid (Jan 17, 2017)

Jack Me Hoff said:


> Finally, my Friday nights and holidays won't be so lonely anymore


We literally have a Friday night movie night. Drop by.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 17, 2017)

Is this the thread where we sign up to pop a goon's cherry?


----------



## Tea Leaf (Jan 18, 2017)

There's too many buttons on this site, I don't understand, I'm frightened


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 18, 2017)

@entropyseekswork here I found your stupid fucking thread now give me a pet autist so I can prove you wrong, AGAIN


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 18, 2017)

Cuck Norris said:


> @entropyseekswork here I found your stupid fucking thread now give me a pet autist so I can prove you wrong, AGAIN


lol you lazy cunt, just take @Tea Leaf


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 18, 2017)

Tea Leaf said:


> There's too many buttons on this site, I don't understand, I'm frightened


I will help you out, just try not to get your dick stuck in the ceiling fan until I can write you some instructions.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 22, 2017)

Are there any goons left over? I'm looking to adopt


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 22, 2017)

me


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 22, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> me


Don’t forget to spay and neuter your goons!


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 22, 2017)

Dont, thats how you get troons.


----------

